# STDs and breastfeeding



## desertpenguin (Apr 15, 2005)

i know HIV is transmissible through breastmilk, but what about other STDs?


----------



## asunlitrose (Apr 19, 2008)

I don't know anything about other STDs, but the evidence of HIV being transmissible through breastmilk is actually still being debated.

http://www.llli.org/ba/Feb05.html

What IS clear is that HIV positive moms should never ever mix breastfeeding with formula feeding or formula supplementation. Since formula causes small fissures in the stomach, it can increase the chance of HIV transmission from mother to child.


----------



## desertpenguin (Apr 15, 2005)

thanks asunlitrose. i'm asking because there is a minute chance dh may have passed something on to me and i'm paranoid. we're going to both be tested but waiting is an eternity.


----------



## asunlitrose (Apr 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *desertpenguin* 
thanks asunlitrose. i'm asking because there is a minute chance dh may have passed something on to me and i'm paranoid. we're going to both be tested but waiting is an eternity.


I'm so sorry to hear that.







I did some more digging for you.

Breastfeeding and herpes -- http://www.llli.org/FAQ/herpes.html

They mention testing for syphilis and hepatitis with donor milk, so I assume those might be transmissible. -- http://www.llli.org/llleaderweb/LV/LVJulAug95p53.html

Success! Even though this webpage is wrong about HIV, it says this:

http://www.womenshealth.gov/faq/stdsgen.htm#10

"Do STDs affect breastfeeding?
Talk with your doctor, nurse, or a lactation consultant about the risk of passing the STD to your baby while breastfeeding. If you have either chlamydia or gonorrhea, you can keep breastfeeding. If you have syphilis or herpes, you can keep breastfeeding as long as the sores are covered. Syphilis and herpes are spread through contact with sores and can be dangerous to your newborn. If you have sores on your nipple or areola (darker skin around the nipple), you should stop breastfeeding on that breast. Pump or hand express your milk from that breast until the sore clears. Pumping will help keep up your milk supply and prevent your breast from getting engorged or overly full. You can store your milk to give to your baby in a bottle for another feeding. But if parts of your breast pump that contact the milk also touch the sore(s) while pumping, you should throw the milk away.

If you are being treated for an STD, ask your doctor about the possible effects of the drug on your breastfeeding baby. Most treatments for STDs are safe to use while breastfeeding."


----------



## asunlitrose (Apr 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *asunlitrose* 
I'm so sorry to hear that.







I did some more digging for you.

Breastfeeding and herpes -- http://www.llli.org/FAQ/herpes.html

They mention testing for syphilis and hepatitis with donor milk, so I assume those might be transmissible. -- http://www.llli.org/llleaderweb/LV/LVJulAug95p53.html

Success! Even though this webpage is wrong about HIV, it says this:

http://www.womenshealth.gov/faq/stdsgen.htm#10

"Do STDs affect breastfeeding?
Talk with your doctor, nurse, or a lactation consultant about the risk of passing the STD to your baby while breastfeeding. If you have either chlamydia or gonorrhea, you can keep breastfeeding. If you have syphilis or herpes, you can keep breastfeeding as long as the sores are covered. Syphilis and herpes are spread through contact with sores and can be dangerous to your newborn. If you have sores on your nipple or areola (darker skin around the nipple), you should stop breastfeeding on that breast. Pump or hand express your milk from that breast until the sore clears. Pumping will help keep up your milk supply and prevent your breast from getting engorged or overly full. You can store your milk to give to your baby in a bottle for another feeding. But if parts of your breast pump that contact the milk also touch the sore(s) while pumping, you should throw the milk away.

If you are being treated for an STD, ask your doctor about the possible effects of the drug on your breastfeeding baby. Most treatments for STDs are safe to use while breastfeeding."

I hope this helps.

*OOPS double post.*


----------



## rozzie'sma (Jul 6, 2005)

Chlamydia and Gonorhhea are ok to breastfeed with. Herpes and syphillis are ok so long as you do not have sores on your nipples.
http://www.4women.gov/faq/stdsgen.htm#10


----------



## desertpenguin (Apr 15, 2005)

thank you both so much! i tried googling but was only coming up with stuff about HIV. now i'm not so worried that i might've passed something onto my 3.5 yo nursling.


----------

